# Food and Astrology



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

It's the beginning of the New Year and predictions for the Future are everywhere. On TV, on Internet, in News papers everywhere!!
So, I thought that you would find interesting a reading about Food and Astrology. I wrote this for another Forum but with minor adjustments it suits here as well.

The idea is what to feed someone according to his astrological profile.

I know that there are many things of this kind everywhere. But being a follower of Claudius Prolemaeous, the biggest Astrologer of the Ancient World I have my own ideas about Astrology and Charts.

In fact, I pride myself that I perform this ancient art as few can do. This is my answer to those few who may think that Athenaeus (me, not the original) is a very serious person.

My "dream" is to sketch the astrological profile of the cook. I want to find out to which sign belong the best cooks. I work on it and I will let you know. Bakers are giving me some hard time but I will find my way.

I will talk about zodiac signs but in astrology when it comes to food and nutrition some other factors play vital role too. To which sign your Moon is placed and your Ascendant as well.
If you know these things about yourself, check the other signs too.

Enjoy. I had some fun while I was writing those lines.

*Aries (March 21- April 20 )*

What to feed Aries? Difficult question. You have to persuade them sit on a chair first, because they are always up to something that they do it fast also. Something that they can consume quickly and that has to be really a strong taste to attract their interest. Try something spicy for them. Don't make huge quantities. They hate heavy stomach.

*Taurus (April 21 - May 21)*

How to satisfy a child of Venus? Forget everything that terminates with -shi (sushi) --llade (roulade) and other frou frou recipes ( as Chrose would say) . Learn by heart the recipes from the "Love of Lamb" thread. For a Taurus, Food is EVERYTHING. If you feed them well, they will owe you and they will do their best to pay you back in a way you like.

*Gemini.(May 22 - June 21)*

Oh! Gemini! The eternal children. It has to be something fashionable of course, something that they can compose a speech about. They love finger food and various dips so they can eat and gesturing and above all TALKING and laughing the same time (Nope! I am not a Gemini) Geminis are the best companions on a table. You need one for a successful dinner party.

*Cancer (June 22 - July 22)*

If you are positive that you can survive someone talking about his mother for hours then, invite a Cancer to dinner. What to prepare? Comfort Food of course but you have to repeat to them several times during dinner that you found a recipe just for them and you prepared everything with your hands just for them. Don't be surprised if suddenly they start crying . A taste must have reminded them of their mother. All these and even worse situations are very common if someone has a Moon in Cancer.

*Leo ( July 23 - August 23)*

Oh Leos. Try to find an old video tape of "Dynasty" and watch those scenes of Joan Collins talking breakfast with tones of mascara at 6 o' clock in the morning. No matter what you cook, you have to pay close attention to the Art de la Table. The setting must be perfect. Crystals, porcelain, linen, will be highly appreciated. Expensive tastes and Chocolate will give you some points. Be careful. Leos are not shallow; they are great guys with kind hearts. They just want to shine!

*Virgo. ( August 24 - September 22 )*

If you haven't met a Virgo, everything you might have heard is wrong. Yes, the tastes must be simple, healthy, organic and above all CLEAN. Don't let them eat much , otherwise they will soak in guilt afterwards…Give them some time to trust you and you will be surprised of what this people hide ! They play with their food.

*Libra ( September 23 - October 23)*

Have you ever seen a lady in a restaurant having the perfect lipstick while she is eating salad with vinaigrette dressing ) we are talking about mission impossible) ? She is a Libra. Have you seen a guy eating a French fry in three r four bites? H is a Libra. They love places with quietness, a certain class and they love desserts. In fact you will notice that they check the catalogue of a Restaurant by looking at the desserts first!! Not baklava, something a la crème will be highly appreciated.

*Scorpio (October 24-November 22)*

Are there people who date Scorpios still? Joking! It doesn't matter what you will feed them. Do it under kindle light with a mysterious air in the atmosphere. Do not try to fool them by telling them stories about mysterious ingredients (save those crap for Pisces) they dn't buy it. But show them that you made something that only their genius can appreciate. For reasons I would need time and space to explain I would make a soup for a Scorpio.

*Sagittarius ( November 23 - December 21)*

The Joy of Life! What to feed those people that they have an opinion on everything? At least they express it in smiling! I don't know! I think that whatever you decide to feed them you have to prepare a theory that escorts why you chose the particular dish and why you prepared it the way you did and bla bla bla . They love food they prefer barbecues and casseroles but I hope you have an opinion on the latest trends on philosophy and law. Don't expect to discuss about " Los Diablos" ice hockey team during dinner…

*Capricorn (December 22 - January 20 )*

Here the astrologer will be tested because we have several Goats in this forum and I BET that there are many other hiding ( I have some suspicions). Open your Larousse Gastronomique and Prepare something classical but stress out that you did that only for them and by SAVING MONEY . Goats are proverbial for hating spending with no reason. .Of course they love saving money but for the others. For them only the perfect is good enough. So a tender fillet will be highly appreciated. Try to keep the discussion away from their career and the stock market and don't forget to remove everything form the table as soon as they have had their last bite. If you don't do that they will start cleaning the table for you!!

*Aquarius.( January 21 - February 18 )*

Have you ever wished to have someone to test your craziest recipes? Aquarius is your person! They can eat everything if they think that it's progressive or liberal. Of course the environment plays a vital role here. Futuristic environment will be grat. Don't be insulted though if you have invited them to dinner and they call you the last minute to announce you that they had made reservations is the Uruguayan Restaurant o the town. They want to be the first to taste it.

*Pisces ( February 19 - March 20 )*

Give them a glass of water and tell them that this is the mysterious elixir a mermaid brought to you just for them. They will believe you. Ok I am mean now, I know. Water signs make me nervous. Pisces! Make to them something romantique , French, with exotic ingredients and don't forget to talk to them about your dreams and be prepared to hear to their lies…


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Athenaeus _
> 
> Don't expect to discuss about " Los Diablos" ice hockey team during dinner…
> 
> ...


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Chef Chrose

Discussing about "Diablos" has become a classic topic thanks to you. You don't have to be a Sagittarius to discuss about diablos  
As for peeking... Astrology is an Art like cooking it involves a bit of magic...


----------



## culartist (Jan 2, 2002)

Great thought invoking thread.....reminds me of standing in front of the massive solar clock in prague, on a culinary mission...well I would have to say , on behalf of this Leo, pretty spot on ...I dont know about the reference to Joan collins, but the issue of being meticulous , I can totally concur . Attention to detail is essential key in taking things to the next level...best of luck on you future research look forward to the new developments..

thanks again 

be well.................


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

My sweet secret agent....

I will resist to the temptation to mention the researches that the famous student of Freud C.Jung has done about Astrology and Personality. I won't even mention what Freud has said about this subject after years of studies... I can fight this battle on my own 

I will give it a try. I hope that you will be honest to admit if I am correct. I TRUST YOU BOND 

At the beginning I thought That you were a Gemini because of this madness you sell and this young style of yours... :crazy:
But Gemini are good for line cooks because they are fast and they cannot finish a job but not for profilers 
Then when I realised how intuitive you were I thought that you were a water sign . Not a Cancer because you never rant. A scorpio? Hmmm Scorpios are silent and mysterious . Pisces? Pisces play the aliens but they are not . they are very intuititive and have good sense of humor.
But poor Bond , You should have made this question last night, before posting to April's question.
You are a goat my friend. Goats (and Scorpios some times) prefer to die than abandon a marriage.
You are a Capricorn with Moon or Ascendant in a Water Sign (Cancer.Scorpio or Pisces)

 So?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Don't use Freud to support you Athenaeus...this is the man who fainted when Jung disagreed with him.

Ah, but Capricorn seems like a pretty good guess for Bond. Of course, I am predisposed to like capricorns.

And Bond...don't _hate_ astrologers....They are pleasantly amusing after all.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Come on Nancy, you know I don't need anyone to support me when it comes to points of view.

I just mentioned Freud because I am a bit predisposed to like Tauruses 

All the personalities that they changed the history of ideas loved to be fed by... lamb... 

He He  But let's wait for Bond to appear... 
This will be the amusing part


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:smoking:

Capricorn with Moon in Water Sign ( in Pisces)

Isn't this scarry?   










* The song I am listening to the radio Bond, Just for you.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Bond, I forgot!!!

You were born in Saturday .

According to the Greek tradition your curses work


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Hey Athenaeus - I was born on a Tuesday [that makes me "full of grace" LOL!]

I can not remember whether my moon was in virgo or pisces.

Happy early birthday Bond!


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

I found this thread most interesting. Even more so that two people were able to guess anothers sign. And while I found mine to be interesting, I've never thought of myself as gullible. Water is quite refreshing though.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I wrote the above just for fun.
We don't need the stars to judge anybody 
We don't need Bond's profiles also! 
People are beyond categories, thank God, ready to surprise you for the good or for the bad.

Everything that cannot be explained by Logic , having Religion first in the row, always attracted the Human Mind and Sentiment!
If you take those things seriously and let them guide your life you are in trouble 

But of course this is my opinion. 

BTW If you ever meet me, please, feed me lamb , I will really appreciate it


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

By the way, Athenaeus...I sent this to a soup-loving scorpio friend of mine. I really loved the whole idea of food being related to astrology....even if I don't _really_ believe in astrology...:lol:

By the way...I won't really clean the table for you...I'll just keep picking at the leftovers until the table looks clean!


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

Quite right Athenaeus!!!

"In The Begining, There Was Hunger. God created the Hungers (customers) and the Cooks. The Restaurant was without form, but fast food was neither on the lords mind.................."




flash


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:blush:


----------

